# K31 Possible Mag Issues



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Brought my rifle to work today and let a few people handle it. One was a regular customer I am friendly with. Unfortunetly, I didn't realize he was a bolt slammer. You have to either remove the mag or push the spring down before closing the bolt. Instead, he slammed the bolt with the mag in place and the insides of the mag sort of crumbled into itself. I popped it back out, but now it sits higher. One of my co-workers put two mags through it without an issue. But the fact that it sits higher scares me a little. I would like to salvage the magazine as best as possible as it is the original mag. Is there anything I can do to get it back into place, and if not, is it going to cause issues in the future? Especially to the bolt. I don't want the rifle itself harmed in any way. Thanks!


----------

